# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Best Ways To Level

## 936714825

So what are some good ways to level for , human mage?

----------


## Trollin

All depends on your Spec. I say quest... The usual way of leveling.. Mages are mana whores, so be happy you have Conjure spells.. Other than that, I really think questing works.. Fast, and you shouldn't ever die..

----------


## ReEeZzZZ0

I agree with Trolin

----------


## Dori

Quest , fastest way imoh

----------


## {CoReY}

I say quest to 53 aproxximately, then go to WPL and Aoe level to 58- after that quest to 71 again. Go to Dragonblight at 71 there is 2 farming spots, I will post later- you can aoe lvl to 73. That's what i did on my pally.

----------


## n0skillS

If your frost, I leveled my mage amazingly fast aoe grinding 40+. I blew most of my friends out of the water while playing about the same amount of time. Prior to 40, I never even bothered to try aoe grinding so I wouldn't know how that would go.

----------


## Secondlife

No real "best" way but I prefer AOE farming.

----------


## Stickman08

Mage i'd say questing...little grind cause you're not a good fella with many mobs around you you should party up when going grinding or something especially on lvls 30-35 I'm having one hell of a time with the mage on that levels.

----------


## Benny Lava

As everyone else has said I'd quest until your are in your high 40s and then start aoe grinding. Personally I'd quest once you hit the Outlands and Northrend because it's just so easy and rewarding.

----------


## gashl

+++++REP helped me start server thx verry helpfull  :Smile:  THX!!!!

----------


## !iMacroMage!

> All depends on your Spec. I say quest... The usual way of leveling.. Mages are mana whores, so be happy you have Conjure spells.. Other than that, I really think questing works.. Fast, and you shouldn't ever die..


I totally agree.

----------


## Deadly Tomato

Frost mage is the best/easiest thing all round. With them not even getting to you, easy CC. you can take on 3 people if your good. Once you get Ice Barrier, and Elemental, that's when things get sinch.

Frost nova, frostbolt(x2) Fire blast, Frost nova. Repeat.

When your a higher level, do this but summon your elemental if you getting into trouble, ice barrier and do the thing again

----------


## PabloP

In WotLK i think u can quest a lot, the quest rewards are good and the quests are not so boring.

----------


## nnaa

imo, just quest, and dont leave the zone until you have completed all quests in the zone and if there is a instance in the zone save it as long as possible.

that will make u run around with yellow/green quests only and u will have atleast all of icecrown and storm peaks (prolly more then half of basin aswell) to just do quest to earn gold @ 80.

----------


## Wihl

1. Get an audiobook.
2. Get leveling guide with an in-game addon
3. ???
4. Level 80  :Big Grin:

----------


## swankboss

Spec frost and quest, its very simple really XD.

----------


## johnnyK

I would recommend you to download the Zygor's ingame guide (its quite good:P) and quest your ass off. Quest with the ingame-guide as fast as you can and you'll make the levels quite fast.

----------


## Muzikfreak

Questing with the a questhelper addon would be the fastest.

----------


## Freemanareso

I would say quest until 53 then grind to 58 because You can't find much quests at 53+ trust me I have a 55 hunter haha

----------


## Dodge

Questhelper along with Cartographer is an epic win.

----------


## thakillers

> Spec frost and quest, its very simple really XD.


As DK:
Till level 68 frost kinda suck, just to be plain simple. Why? not much additional damage and you gotta push yourself to the bottem part of the tree. 

No, from 55 to 68 blood is the best tree: Selfhealing, lots and lots of damage, etc. 
From 68 blood comes in handy, improved damage when deseased, and able to make them icecubes when needed, immunety to fear and 25% additional armor and chance to miss etc.

----------


## MentalAssault

> 1. Get an audiobook.
> 2. Get leveling guide with an in-game addon
> 3. ???
> 4. Level 80


That's an awesome idea. I never thought about listening to an audiobook while questing. I'll have to try it.

----------


## gfour

AOE grinding r coolest xD but Questing beat AOE i think

----------


## ghOst42

Go frost spec and aoe grind from lvl 40+...its the easyest for mage

----------


## Dampett

Try to find a leveling guide cracked, should be around here somewhere. Search!  :Wink:

----------


## Dampett

> As DK:
> Till level 68 frost kinda suck, just to be plain simple. Why? not much additional damage and you gotta push yourself to the bottem part of the tree. 
> 
> No, from 55 to 68 blood is the best tree: Selfhealing, lots and lots of damage, etc. 
> From 68 blood comes in handy, improved damage when deseased, and able to make them icecubes when needed, immunety to fear and 25% additional armor and chance to miss etc.


He's a mage, stoopid  :Smile:

----------


## fabled16

Imp blizzard is ftw =]. AOE. Quest AOE.

----------


## tkon

Agreed w/ Wihl, when I wanted to level I did RaF to 60 in 2 days pl'n w/ a Mage then did quest to 80 fairly quickly. All in all was about a week of leveling. WotLK is crazy stream lined quest wise, so after you hit 68 it's a breeze.

----------


## Kaiza

I was lvling to 38 normal then my friend boosted me in ARMORY there u can get about 10k xp per run. Me and my friend finish istance in 5 mins so 10k/5 min he was BM hunt but i am warr and that is same in boosts...
I was leveled like that to 45 lvl  :Big Grin:

----------


## BaboonX

In order:

1) Have a friend run you through instances, instances well give you a ton of EXP, esp if you have a well-geared level 80 that can do a instance in under 20 min..

2) Questing, This has always been one of the best ways to level.. If you can't do the above, quest!

3) Grinding, grinding well make you a ton of gold in certan spots, but well take you longer to level..

----------


## Senzuri

> In WotLK i think u can quest a lot, the quest rewards are good and the quests are not so boring.


I dunno, I'm kind of having a hard time finding the motivation to level in WOTLK. I'm going to try and get a few levels this week though.

----------


## cygnusX

I'm a begginer so that was really useful thread

----------


## Crazy-Chik

Im a level 70 pally now, im 2 bars from 71, the best way to level in my opinion is to quest, because you dont just get xp you also get good gear and you dont have to waste all your gold on AH junk. I love to BC raids but I dont do any instances because its just a waste of time until you get to 80

----------


## netko2

i think it is best to just do quest and kill mobs that i level up 40 levels on trial account lol

----------


## extreme5

*With priest is hard get levels*

----------


## Reaper0294

> I was lvling to 38 normal then my friend boosted me in ARMORY there u can get about 10k xp per run. Me and my friend finish istance in 5 mins so 10k/5 min he was BM hunt but i am warr and that is same in boosts...
> I was leveled like that to 45 lvl


Which instance/place was this? Interests me, and what level do you think your friend was?

Wouldn't mind doing this with a really high lvl char if it was possible to get that 10k/5mins.

----------


## Diogene

The instaces he mentioned is Scarlet Monastery, Armory section of it. And you shouldn't go there in 2 and try that unless you outlevel (40+) and outgear it.

----------


## Pothorian

AoE grind is good

----------


## coe

This is all if you want to get to 80 ASAP.

Instances: 
No because the amount of time waiting on others/wipes is just more time lost.

Boosts:
Again it all depends on who is boosting you, unless you have alot of rested XP imo its not worth it having to wait around on your friend is still time lost.
Only time i would get a boost myself would be for ring of blood at 65 Nagrand and Of blood and anguish at 75 Zul'drak?

AoE:
What can i say it cant compete with my next suggestion, besides you will be having to TWINK every 5 levels to make this worth while and was only ever good before blizzard buffed XP.

winner = QUESTING

you do not have to wait for others, the only person slowing you down will be yourself, i suggest you get a decent in game leveling guide like Zygor guides and follow it like a crazy christian does his bible. Blizzard buffed all XP for quests up to WoTLK, so get questing.

----------


## siaosiaokia

Wow. The various comments are really interesting read. Make me think a lot when my character going to reach the level.

----------


## PIN

Im leveling a human mage atm  :Smile: 
I just quest and kill everything I see!

----------


## Skream

As said with other posts, the best way to level in WoW is to quest.
Now if I were you, and didn't want to go completely insane, might I suggest a reallllllllly long playlist of songs, audiobooks, or possibly a DVD player set up to help speed up time if your going to quest all the way to 80.

Yet, once in a while instances are fun to do as mages, you can stay in the back and do nothing while you watch others fight for your exp ;D (just dont do nothing for too long).

----------


## Fenrisulfr101

Audio books ftw if ur following a guide. Btw for anyone who does not have a lvl 80, i highly suggest not following guides for your first toon. My reasoning behind this is that following directions for days of playtime gets boring (boring + wow? nvr thot id ever say it) and most people lose interest in the game fairly fast. After you lvl up ur first 80 by yourself, if you want other toons go on ahead and use guides. Your playtime to 80 will most likely halve compared to your first character but again it requires patience.
Audio books are amazing if you are following a guide tho

----------


## Gen.MMO

They have changed the game to make questing the fastest way to level to I would not mess about grinding for hours unless you have a bot to do it for you. To run the quests the fastest way possible g=et the following add-ons:

1. Zygor Guides
2. Cartogropher (or TomTom)

They will help like you would not believe. Also get a speed leveling guide to make sure you skip the long out of the way quests that do not give enough exp for the time you put into them.

Then you install the 2 add-ons. One is a mapping add-on which is a must have if you want to use any guides or online help since everyone answers questions with the Coords. Then buy or d/l from a torrent site the Zygor guides add-on which is basically all the quests and an arrow that points to where to go next style of thing. 

You could just use the map add-on and Zygor but you will be doing every quest so if you really want to cut out any B.S. get a speed leveling guide too. Personally I think that would be over kill but what do I know.

If you need help finding the add-ons PM or reply and I'll get you a couple sites.

+Rep if this was any help so I know to take the time later on.

----------


## Geforce020

Zygor Guides (or just plain Questhelper)
and TomTom are my favorites, my record lvl'ing time was 4days 5hrs 1-70 back in tbc days. 
my longest was 18days 1-60 in wow classic(I only found out what addons were when I reached lvl 55 or something back then  :Stick Out Tongue: )

I haven't done a full 1-80 yet but I found stuff like 
this site Ding80's Alliance Leveling Guide & Horde Leveling Guide very up2date and i'm currently using that.

----------


## bobleeswagger

Im using a horde guide with quest helper for my mage
Im lvl23 with around 18h of /played

----------


## Moros

Quest spam/grind kill everything that you see to and from the qquests and in the quest areas. and For golds just loot and sell EVERYTHING.

easy.

----------


## BiGDeE

recruit a friend + instances.

----------


## Abstraction

RAF + Heirloom shoulders + Instance Quests = Best way to level.

I got to level 60 in 8 hours /played time from doing that.

----------


## TheUmbra

No.
Ten letters.

----------


## Zalder

Zygor guides is awesome if you want to level quickly and have fun at the same time. If you have a lvl 80, getting heirloom items can make a lot easier too. The 10% bonus saves you about 10 lvls in your whole progression so it's really worth it. And, of course, if you can, you should use Recruit-a-Friend.

----------


## 911

personally when iam lazy, iam using Zygor Guides to level with.
normally, i take all quests in that area, iam in and it works fine for me, maybe a little more grinding, but hey, running through alot of rare mobs in that way.
currently iam using Questhelper and for Proffion leveling iam using Gathermate+Gathermate DB

----------


## Roaringjet

ZYGORs LVLING GUIDE, cannot top that. Its also somehow motivating, I dont follow the slow growing exp bar, instead I watch the steps go by, really fast and laid back.

----------


## bumbito

> 1. Get an audiobook.
> 2. Get leveling guide with an in-game addon
> 3. ???
> 4. Level 80


lol this is that i do  :Smile:

----------


## yamidante

Wait for 3.2  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xamxxl

i use zygors.. realy nice

----------


## Trimak

AoE grinding isnt bad with the +10% more exp shoulders.

----------


## pwned22

Get a bot or go questing

----------


## Tooley64

The questhelper addon ROCKs

----------


## kyle486

RaF all the way. Get a friend from this forum, in RL, or just dual box. Then get QuestHelper + TomTom. You get 3x the experience. Then after you both get to level 60, your friend can give another one of your toons 30 levels for free  :Smile:

----------


## tottelol

> RaF all the way. Get a friend from this forum, in RL, or just dual box. Then get QuestHelper + TomTom. You get 3x the experience. Then after you both get to level 60, your friend can give another one of your toons 30 levels for free


getting boosted with raf = win

Gets you to 58 under 24 hours /played, if you have a good booster that is

If you dont go with RaF, get zygor's addon

----------


## yodawg

all I do is level inbetween raids so while raiding I get more heirlooms to help my alt level.

----------


## Suckaah

> 1. Get an audiobook.
> 2. Get leveling guide with an in-game addon
> 3. ???
> 4. Level 80


AGREE /vouch

----------


## roehama

Some people prefer questing, some grinding. I like both at times. If there's a good spot i could grind a couple bars in a couple minutes (Maybe an exaggeration?), and if there's a good questing zone, i could fill up my quest log with (completed).

GL with lvling!

----------


## nechtan

> 1. Get an audiobook.
> 2. Get leveling guide with an in-game addon
> 3. ???
> 4. Level 80


Defo the best way to go about it. 

This is what I done but when it came to areas that you could do a bit of AOE grinding in a guide just stay an extra 20-30mins or so :-) 

I sometimes listen to the warcraft pod-casts from wow.com but they can get a bit boring sometimes ;-)

----------


## Dalmaska

hmmm RAF + Questing is fastest way to 60 in my opinion

----------


## Cripto

Raf is a good way you can have many level 60's =P

----------


## Caerulia

Get RAF  :Big Grin:

----------


## Albinsson

Questing with in-game guide addon.

----------


## Saurm

RAF then like Albinsson says, an ingame guide, worked beautiful for me.  :Smile:

----------


## bluez31

Yeah RAF with Heirloom gear is stupidly amazing. I usually just have my little brother follow me around on the 2nd toon and heal me the whole time. When I hit 60 I steal all the gold and start the BC grind. I never had any luck with any in game guides. I just use carbonite or QH.

----------


## Quiffy

Download a free guide or Carbonite and go Frost Spec for leveling. Once you hit 80 i'd suggest you go Arcane for PvE and Frost again for PvP.

----------


## celostee

Raf with pala tank + dungeon finder... tank on pala and run mage on follow. Would be even better if with heirlooms.

----------


## Hewit

Personally I would go frost spec for leveling wise. I would also recommend you also do quest all the way up to 80, but once you hit level 51 Queue up or Alteric Valley and PvP while you quest that way your not burn out on one thing. Also play some good music off of pandora.

----------

